
Remembering Vernon Adams, creator of KDE's user-interface font Oxygen - zobzu
http://lwn.net/Articles/697980/
======
infodroid
This encyclopedia entry is a good overview of his work:
[http://luc.devroye.org/fonts-47641.html](http://luc.devroye.org/fonts-47641.html)

He was the designer of the widely-used Oswald font, hosted at Google Fonts,
and was a passionate advocate for the creative possibilities of open source.

This is his essay _Free Fonts – Freeness as a Technological Component of
Typeface Design_ :
[https://web.archive.org/web/20130514085121/http://code.newty...](https://web.archive.org/web/20130514085121/http://code.newtypography.co.uk/freeness-
as-a-technological-function-of-type-design/)

His blog at his design site New Typography has been down for months, but can
still be viewed at archive.org:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150707211405/http://code.newty...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150707211405/http://code.newtypography.co.uk/)

------
huac
His website: [http://sansoxygen.com/](http://sansoxygen.com/) has a collection
of posts from his family and friends as well from his last days.

RIP.

~~~
emilsedgh
Those pictures broke my heart.

RIP.

~~~
joekim
Mine too. I'm wasn't familiar with his work, but I was moved by the lovely
pictures of Vernon Adams with his family.

Fonts are pretty important. I spend most of my day looking at text so
readability is key.

------
symlinkk
Looks like he also created Oswald, one of the most popular fonts on Google
Fonts:
[https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Oswald](https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Oswald)

------
jgrahamc
Always so hard to read about someone my own age (young!) dying.

RIP

------
pcunite
I think KDE was my first Linux GUI ... can't remember. I do know that I really
liked it.

~~~
reitanqild
Mine too I think, back in Mandrake (later Mandriva) days. I would never use
anything but KDE until Ubuntu arrived a few years later and I still have a
soft spot for KDE.

------
unexistance
a few of his other fonts, in github

[https://github.com/vernnobile](https://github.com/vernnobile)

I will use it

